# Sony a200 language help



## Custom1998 (May 12, 2013)

My son recently bought me a sony a200 from Hawaii and the language is in Japanese. Can I change this or is it stuck this way?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2013)

The firmware used is fixed to Japanese.
Not sure if you can put in different firmware.


----------

